# All we are is dust in the Wind by some zombies



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cute! I like the guy with the intestine string instument.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that looks like a lot of work. Very creative.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG that is just to damned funny.


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

lol! Brilliant work.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I loved that the first time I saw it. It's absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

lmao!! I love the back-up singer with the one eye - he cracked me up the most!


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

lol nice! I like the *cough* violin


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

they're so..................crispy! thats the word


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

So this is what happens when muppets come back from the dead??


----------

